# CUC Exam



## wweaver34 (Dec 15, 2011)

I took the CUC exam twice last year.  I made a 67 on the first exam and a 69 on the second exam!!  I've been in Urology for 10 1/2 years now and I know what I'm doing!! My doctor then took the exam and he made a 72!!  (which made me feel some better  )In the "real world" we are not limited to only using coding books.  As I'm sure you know, there are many resources out there to help us with any coding questions we may have.  We use the Bundling Matrix available on the AUA Coding Today's website at least weekly.

For those of you that HAVE taken the CUC exam and PASSED, what resources did you use for the exam.  I purchased the study guide and practicum that were both available through the AAPC (these were purchased last year, so I do plan on purchasing the ones out there now, I'm not sure if they are the same or not).  I want to be "ready" this time when I take the exam, to hopefully pass it the first time!

Thanks in advance for your help/comments.

Wendy Weaver, CPC
Practice Manager
Urology Clinic of South Alabama, LLC


----------



## KellyLR (Dec 17, 2011)

*AAPC exams*

Hey,

Don't be hard on yourserlf. Any of the AAPC exams are tough to pass. Get everything the AAPC offers for this exam and practice for the one-month before the test. Night/Day. And what is even crazier than passing the test is keeping 95% acuracy coding in the field. Companies are now hiring auditors to audit the coders for 95%. Who is auditing them?

Good Luck



wweaver34 said:


> I took the CUC exam twice last year.  I made a 67 on the first exam and a 69 on the second exam!!  I've been in Urology for 10 1/2 years now and I know what I'm doing!! My doctor then took the exam and he made a 72!!  (which made me feel some better  )In the "real world" we are not limited to only using coding books.  As I'm sure you know, there are many resources out there to help us with any coding questions we may have.  We use the Bundling Matrix available on the AUA Coding Today's website at least weekly.
> 
> For those of you that HAVE taken the CUC exam and PASSED, what resources did you use for the exam.  I purchased the study guide and practicum that were both available through the AAPC (these were purchased last year, so I do plan on purchasing the ones out there now, I'm not sure if they are the same or not).  I want to be "ready" this time when I take the exam, to hopefully pass it the first time!
> 
> ...


----------



## valeriealbert (Dec 22, 2011)

I basically thru "real world" coding out the window when I took my exam. I tried to stick with the "text book" type cases.   E/M was my weakest area on the exam. 
Good Luck!
Valerie



KellyLR said:


> Hey,
> 
> Don't be hard on yourserlf. Any of the AAPC exams are tough to pass. Get everything the AAPC offers for this exam and practice for the one-month before the test. Night/Day. And what is even crazier than passing the test is keeping 95% acuracy coding in the field. Companies are now hiring auditors to audit the coders for 95%. Who is auditing them?
> 
> Good Luck


----------



## doris1955 (May 28, 2012)

*CUC Exam PASSED!*

Hello Wendy,

  I took the CUC and just passed it on my second attempt and I am relieved to say the least. I have spent many years in urology as well, have reviewed and used the AAPC study guide and on line testing and passed those tests with ease, but did not pass the first time either.  I had been working, caring for family, taking three college courses and had just completed finals the first time around so I did not study as hard the first time around. Stress is a factor for me, *I agree don't be hard on yourself.*  It is hard to juggle too many things at once, life, family, work, testing, all stresses that deplete our mental resources.  

This time, I devoted myself solely to passing this exam alone.  I did really well which surprised even me, but following the guidelines and rereading them over and refreshing yourself on them are key.  We rely on the AUA and their resources which are incredible and useful tools and Dr. Painter's courses and website PRS, but it really helped me to go back to the basics to pass this exam.  The shortcuts like the bundling matrix are so helpful, but I needed to remember how to code from the book and not from the computer again.

Wish you well and know you will pass this next time.  Try to plan it for a time when you
have the least amount of distractions going on, that was the best plan for me. Good luck!

Doris Eberhardt, CPC, CUC
President
Long Beach Chapter
deberhardt1@hotmail.com


----------

